# Schooling show.



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

Help...What do i wear to a schooling show? It's my first show and i have no clue what to wear besides my breeches and half chaps and paddock boots. do i need to get a show jacket? I have an IRH helmet so i can just wear that...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd ask your trainer or people who go to the shows in your area to see what people do. Schooling shows tend to vary from place to place. Some people can show in a polo and get away with it, the shows here you pretty much have to wear a show shirt and coat.


----------

